# 1000 yrd shot w/ 9mm



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

W-o-w! A 150 foot drop?


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

There was someone off to the side with a bb gun. F that! Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IHunt365 (Aug 24, 2014)

Saw this a few weeks back. That mans shooting is unreal!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

He's been my hero for a while now. Check out his video of speed shooting his barrett .50 cal....


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I do like watching him shoot, but, it's B.S.. Don't get me wrong, just hitting the steel plate at 1000yds would be quite a feat, shooting double action to boot, but if you look at the shape of the balloon, and watch the shot again, you'll see he didn't actually hit it. He missed it by about a foot. Watch it full screen, and at about 1:06 and see where the bullet hit, keep your eye's on that spot, rewind a couple seconds and watch it again, you'll see what I mean. It was the lead splatter that busted it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I Fish said:


> I do like watching him shoot, but, it's B.S.. Don't get me wrong, just hitting the steel plate at 1000yds would be quite a feat, shooting double action to boot, but if you look at the shape of the balloon, and watch the shot again, you'll see he didn't actually hit it. He missed it by about a foot. Watch it full screen, and at about 1:06 and see where the bullet hit, keep your eye's on that spot, rewind a couple seconds and watch it again, you'll see what I mean. It was the lead splatter that busted it.


Seems real to me. The balloon pops before the bullet hits the steel. You can even hear it.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

bobk said:


> Seems real to me. The balloon pops before the bullet hits the steel. You can even hear it.


Alright, try this. Play it full screen, use your thumb and cover up just the balloon. You will still see the bullet hit. How can you see the bullet hit the steel, when the hit should be under the balloon that you've covered?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Seems the title of the video has changed and the word balloon has been removed. I'm guessing that means he didn't hit the balloon. Must be splatter then. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Great shot but it wasn't at a grand. Time of flight was around 3 seconds. He shot right before 1.04 and it hits the target right before 1.07. According to JBM at 1000 ft elevation that puts the shot right around 750 yards and he didn't hit the balloon it was impact splatter.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

bobk said:


> Trajectory of bullet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Uh, ok. IMO, I still say splatter. to be that much trajectory, the bullet would have been falling at less than 45degrees to the target. Even if there was that much trajectory, looking at the point of impact, it fell beside the balloon, not in line with it.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I say we send it in to MythBusters!


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

I Fish said:


> Uh, ok. IMO, I still say splatter. to be that much trajectory, the bullet would have been falling at less than 45degrees to the target. Even if there was that much trajectory, looking at the point of impact, it fell beside the balloon, not in line with it.


If it was shot at 1000 the bullet would be dropping at a rate of 2.5 inches / ft. There is no possible way it hit the balloon and impacted the target where it did.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

2nd shot hit the plate is better than I could do.. And I'm guessing any of you guys as well lol.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Neo said:


> If it was shot at 1000 the bullet would be dropping at a rate of 2.5 inches / ft. There is no possible way it hit the balloon and impacted the target where it did.


Yep, that's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Donvans you post a video, but no comments?? you trolling for what??

Jerry is the greatest revolver shooter ever.. never doubt his skills even if he gets lucky at 1000 yds.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

master of his craft,, get some..lol








http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=263434


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Donvans you post a video, but no comments?? you trolling for what??
> 
> Jerry is the greatest revolver shooter ever.. never doubt his skills even if he gets lucky at 1000 yds.


EZ, I thought the vid spoke for itself. I've seen other vids of him and he is not someone who depends on luck. I myself, I am lucky to hit the broad side of a barn at thirty paces. My wife was just making fun of me today because I put the old water heater in the back yard. Calling me a hillbilly and what not..


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, arguing about a dead mans shot. Could be wrong butNever really thought he claimed he hit the balloon directly. Just was watching impossible shots on the outdoor channel and he was doing the same thing with a rim fire and they would go look at the "plate" to see where it hit. Never said it was a center punch. Just to be able to pop the balloon at that distance. And why the hell would they lie about the distance. The whole propose for them is to see if he can do it at said distance. Not a faked one. Have you ever seen the show. Been on for years. Unfortunately their all reruns now. Sorry about the rant. Just can't believe an entertaining video would lead to breaking it down to the seconds and calling bs on a great shot

Oops I was thinking Bob Munden, he died, I'm a jackass. Jerry's alive and well.


----------

